# FSU rod



## killrjenkins

Im having an FSU rod built for my dad and Im looking for ideas. Any rod builders done any spears or anything on the butt wrap. Not looking to copy anybody's work just get a few ideas of what can be done. Thanks 
Jared


----------



## needsaboat

That is an awesome idea, I've never seen one so I don't have much input, but I sure would like one. Make sure to post pics after it's done.


----------



## killrjenkins

Will do. I got an idea of putting to spears with his name inbetween them. Just to clarify, im not wrapping the rod...my buddy is but i will be taking notes and trying to learn how to do it. Pics up as soon as its done.


----------



## fisheye48

plenty of good rod builders here on the forum...send them a pm and see what yall can get worked out


----------



## jim t

Biting my tongue...

Jim


----------



## finfever61

jim t said:


> Biting my tongue...
> 
> Jim


Yea me too, I was going to tell the story of a buddy of mine who will remain nameless who had one with FSU colors that choked on every big cobia he threw on. Must of been the Gator blank he used....


----------



## jim t

I'm waiting for all the serious responses, then ...

By the way... GOOD on the origional poster for thinking of a GREAT gift! 

(but in the back of my mind I see visions of a "free cat to good home" thread)

Jim


----------



## killrjenkins

Ive got a buddy that's building the rods for me. I was just wondering what others have come up with. Dont hold back gator fans. You wont hurt my feelings. And for the choking on the fish comment...doubt it was the gator blank. Going to look for one after another week of sun and warming water temps. Good luck this season to everyone.


----------



## Bigwill4life

*Rod building*



killrjenkins said:


> Im having an FSU rod built for my dad and Im looking for ideas. Any rod builders done any spears or anything on the butt wrap. Not looking to copy anybody's work just get a few ideas of what can be done. Thanks
> Jared


YOU MIGHT WANT TO PM (Tom Wicker) I seen some of his work on here and its wonderful.Im also trying to contact him myself to build me 2 rods...


----------



## lobsterman

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Decals-Decorations/College-Rod-Decals-Large


----------



## BigFishKB

I have done plenty of FSU rods. I have done spear weaves in the butt section and went crazy with the cork grips and inlays. Just depends on the skill of your rod builder. I am working on a fore grip now that i cut and encapsulated a fsu spear pin and a fsu emblem into.


----------



## BigFishKB

lobsterman said:


> http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Decals-Decorations/College-Rod-Decals-Large


 
They also sell stickers at academy and other sports stores around town. If you use a sticker I would recommend the peel off face tattoo. They have a clear back ground and look good applied over the rod.


----------



## tyler0421

Thanks for the responses guys. I was looking for any weaves people have done but have come up with an idea for the rod. Will be done in the next 10 days or so (my buddy builds in his free time). Will post pics as soon as its done. My rod should be done by Wednesday. Thanks again and good luck with the brown ones.


----------



## killrjenkins

oops. tyler0421 is my brother. using his computer and he was auto logged in.


----------



## swhiting

:thumbup:


----------



## Brad King

Not an FSU rod but here is an Alabama rod I built for a guy a few years back. May help with a few ideas/


----------



## jim t

Perhaps these might provide some inspiration to my 'nole friend.

Jim :whistling::whistling::yes::yes:


----------



## Bullshark

I just have to say the picture requirements for this site absolutly suck!!!! I am sitting on gold here and I can't post the clown college bus.


----------



## Charlie2

*FSU Rod*

I did one. It was on a garnet blank with garnet and gold wraps. It also had a decal from Mudhole. It turned out pretty nice. 

You could add a picture of Bobby Bowden. You'd never catch a fish with it!:whistling:C2


----------



## billfishhead

one decal for 6 bucks????????..................get outta here

my sources get me 20 or so a sheet for 4 bucks


----------

